

Hugo: Fast and Flexible Static Site Generator 0.9 released - spf13
https://github.com/spf13/hugo

======
monro
I like the focus on speed, as larger Jekyll sites can get very slow.

If I had a suggestion it would be to improve the documentation.

For example, it would be really useful to have a "Get Started" tutorial on
creating a standard blog setup, with things like pagination, categories /
tags, RSS feed, sitemap.xml etc.

